# Ed è per questo che



## sciùsciù

Buona Sera

Ho dei problemi a tradurre delle espressioni italiane. Riporto le due frasi:



1) Je ne suis pas bronzée, *ED E' PER QUESTO CHE *j'aime les couleures vives, *MA ANCHE 

PERCHE'* je suis une femme joyeuse.


Ho pensato di scrivere: 1a) Je ne suis pas bronzé, et c'est le motif pour lequel (per il quale??) j'aime les couleur vives, mais aussi parce-que je suis une femme joyeuse.  

1b) Je ne suis pas bronzé, et est pour ce motif que j'aime les couleur vives, mais aussi parce-que je suis une femme joyeuse.  


Ma qualcosa mi stona. Non so se sia fatto bene, ma non mi soddisfa. Vorrei sapere proprio il corrispettivo italiano.

<Mod: Cancellata la seconda domanda> 

Qualche aiutino?


----------



## matoupaschat

C'est pourquoi j'aime les couleurs vives, mais aussi parce que je suis une femme _joviale/de nature joyeuse_.
Je ne suis pas bronzée, et c'est le motif pour lequel j'aime les couleurs vives, etc.


----------



## sciùsciù

matoupaschat said:


> C'est pourquoi j'aime les couleurs vives, mais aussi parce que je suis une femme _joviale/de nature joyeuse_.
> Je ne suis pas bronzée, et c'est le motif pour lequel j'aime les couleurs vives, etc.



=D Che bello una risposta, grazie! Però non dovrei piuttosto scrivere: C'est pourquoi que j'aime le couleurs vives?

Essendo alle prime armi, io mio oriento <<col suono>>, ed io un que ce lo metterei!


----------



## matoupaschat

Invece, è proprio come in italiano: [pourquoi = pour + quoi -- perché = per + che, mica ripeterai il che in italiano!] ==> E_cco perché amo i colori vivaci._
A orientarti con il suono in una lingua straniera, da principiante, corri il rischio di annegare in un bicchiere d'acqua! 
Un altro sito che ti può essere utile: http://www.cnrtl.fr/lexicographie/pourquoi. Ci vuole però un po' di pazienza...


----------



## sciùsciù

No! Se dico perché non ripeto che una seconda volta, ma lo faccio se dico '' è per questo che..'' .


----------



## albyz

sciùsciù said:


> No! Se dico perché non ripeto che una seconda volta, ma lo faccio se dico '' è per questo che..'' .



Matou vuol dire, giustamente, che non diresti mai in italiano "E_cco perché che amo i colori vivi._", almeno si spera .
E allora perché mai dovresti dire in francese: "C'est pourquoi que j'aime les couleurs vives".


----------



## matoupaschat

sciùsciù said:


> No! Se dico perché non ripeto che una seconda volta, ma lo faccio se dico '' è per questo che..'' .


Già, come in francese: _pourquoi = perché_, e _per questo = pour cela_. C'est pourquoi j'aime les couleurs vives <=> C'est pour cela *que* j'aime...
Ho messo gli occhiali, puoi tornare a un carattere più piccolo  (il meglio è Verdana 2).



Intanto, ho cambiato PC e vedo solo ora la tua risposta, Albyz, ciao! 
Les grands esprits se rencontrent, on dirait .


----------



## sciùsciù

matoupaschat said:


> Già, come in francese: _pourquoi = perché_, e _per questo = pour cela_. C'est pourquoi j'aime les couleurs vives <=> C'est pour cela *que* j'aime...
> Ho messo gli occhiali, puoi tornare a un carattere più piccolo  (il meglio è Verdana 2).



Adesso si che siamo d'accordo!  Il loro significato è lo stesso, ma tecnicamente:

1) C'est pourquoi j'aime les couleurs vives --------> ....è perché amo i colori vivaci

2) C'est pour cela que j'aime les couleurs vives------> ... e per questo che amo i colori vivaci 

La 2 è molto più vicino a quello che intendevo io . Grazie


----------



## simenon

Non tecnicamente, letteralmente (e forse neanche). Perché nei fatti in italiano se dicessi "non sono abbronzato ed è perché amo i colori vivaci" la frase risulterebbe priva di senso. Il "perché" in italiano non può avere quella funzione (pourquoi= per questo motivo che), quindi sarebbe scambiato per un "perché" causale. Invece in francese "c'est pourquoi j'aime les couleurs vives" suona del tutto naturale e sensato. Mentre forse l'altra soluzione (c'est pour cela que j'aime) sa un po' di calco sintattico (ma di questo non sono sicura). In ogni caso io in francese metterei senz'altro la prima, che mi sembra più semplice ed elegante.


----------

